# Sailnet 2014 Lost at Sea



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Waiting for the Eve party to arrive, I glanced down through the member list for those with larger post counts and their last activity earlier in 2014. I mostly skipped those that last posted within the past month or so, assuming their out cruising!

These were just some of the past contributors that I recall seeing with some frequency, but seem to have drifted away. Here's a toast that they've landed safely on some distant shore. If anyone knows of their well being, some may be interested.

SailNet Community - View Profile: wingNwing (swore I saw her cruising in New England on CuttyHunk this summer, but don't think so.)

SailNet Community - View Profile: QuickMick

SailNet Community - View Profile: Capt.aaron (he's probably junk rigged a powerless oil tanker and is crossing the Indian Ocean with it)

SailNet Community - View Profile: Harborless

SailNet Community - View Profile: jameswilson29 (although I think James threatened to sue SN and was likely asked to take a break)

SailNet Community - View Profile: CharlieCobra (there was guy with some skills)

SailNet Community - View Profile: Cruisingdad (I know he got a concussion and sold his boat. Hopefully recovering.)

Cheers mates.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

You can find out what happened to CharlieCobra over at Sailing Anarchy. Let's just say, it's not a good thing.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

wingNwing and her husband are in St Augustine. I saw them there about a month ago.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Just heard privately about Charlie. I'm not spreading the word, as I would need to know it was correct, but holy crap.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I wonder what happened to Aaron. I always enjoyed his posts. The home-rigged tanker seems as likely as anything.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

Awful lot of folks from chat are MIA too . . . Happy New Year to the rest of you bastards


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

James is still active on Facebook. It's regrettable that things went in a negative direction with him here and on SA/CA. I enjoyed his posts, even when I disagreed with him. Hopefully he'll be welcomed back here after a cooling off period.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

JohnRPollard is another one that comes to mind. Seems as he's been absent for a couple years, but he was a moderator here so I remember him. 

Hey mods? What do you have to do to get flicked from the mod squad? 

MedSailor


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I also wonder how Aaron is doing. Hope he's ok. As far as C.Cobra is concerned, if what has been reported is proven true, keel hauling, or worse, is in order.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

MedSailor said:


> JohnRPollard is another one that comes to mind. Seems as he's been absent for a couple years, but he was a moderator here so I remember him.
> 
> Hey mods? What do you have to do to get flicked from the mod squad?
> 
> MedSailor


You'd have thought I'd have worked that out by now.

John P had some health problems that resulted in him having to move on. A good guy, he is missed but was never given the flick. Same goes with Brian aka CruisingDad. We think of them as the Ghosts in the Machine but they are both still, officially at least, part of the Squad.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

How's CD doing? Gary had mentioned he was going to reach out to him, but never heard anything.


----------



## hotdogs (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't see Brent Swain around here much anymore. Can't say I miss him.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Brent got a temporary seat on the bench. 
Brenda got a permanent position on the Bench,

Sadly, Wolfenzee has moved to Fidlers Green.

Jeff


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

hotdogs said:


> I don't see Brent Swain around here much anymore. Can't say I miss him.


Banned, according to his profile. That's not lost at sea. That's tossed overboard.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

hotdogs said:


> I don't see Brent Swain around here much anymore. Can't say I miss him.


I do. I found the fanaticism hard to take, but I had to credit the guy that he was pretty innovative in a lot of ways and he was living HIS dream and helping others who wanted to walk on his same path.

I'd love the opportunity to sit down and have a beer or two with him. I'd sit on the companionway steps though, so as I could politely take my leave if the fanaticism became too much to bear.

MedSailor


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I like Brent as well. I look forward to him coming back.

And I also miss JP and CD. Great, great guys.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The last time I talked with Aaron, he was living on a Caribbean island with his dad.

Gary


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I kinda miss the pissing contests between Mr. Swain and Mr. Perry, who also seems silent lately


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Jeff_H said:


> Brenda got a permanent position on the Bench,


Who's Brenda?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I dunno how to say this, but I have two friends who are in a similar position to CC and ... innocent till proven guilty. I don't know what to think anymore.

I still prefer the comradeship here better than the other place... And much more than the anarchists. Its really up to the hosts here to gently guide things so we all are comfortable. Its a deft hand. A personal touch in the age of internet is still possible.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

I know he is not missing just quieter than he was, but I miss Paulo.

That's not to say I agreed with him all the time, but I miss his contribution none the less.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

chall03 said:


> I know he is not missing just quieter than he was, but I miss Paulo.
> 
> That's not to say I agreed with him all the time, but I miss his contribution none the less.


He's around. He and I were going at it in that production boat thread over on CF (he's "Polux" over there). I just PM'd with him here and told him to keep fighting the good fight.

So, he's still around here too. Just can't post everywhere at once.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

smackdaddy said:


> He's around. He and I were going at it in that production boat thread over on CF (he's "Polux" over there). I just PM'd with him here and told him to keep fighting the good fight.
> 
> So, he's still around here too. Just can't post everywhere at once.


Yeah I know.

I enjoyed and followed the ARC thread of his over there. But it was well...over there.

I do also visit his blog as well. Of the Portugese sailors who have branched out from Sailnet to start their own endeavours I would suggest his is doing quite well.


----------



## Jaramaz (Aug 9, 2013)

Agree, miss Paulo. Very nice guy. Lots of sailing. Lots on boats. 

/J


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Minnesail said:


> Who's Brenda?


Someone from my "ignore list." Not because she and I got into a pissing contest, but because she had no value to add WRT sailing.

I believe that this was a wise decision by the mods.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

While we are at it when did Bubb2 get banned? 

What the...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

chall03 said:


> While we are at it when did Bubb2 get banned?
> 
> What the...


Bubb was given a short holiday for basically intemperate language aimed at a certain bleeding heart liberal moderator. Guess who ? Perhaps his suggestion was well meaning and was misinterpreted but somehow I doubt Bubb is gay. It was a bit of a wild an woolly day that one. We also said farewell for a somewhat longer break to Sr Dabnis at the same time. Bubb's holiday is over next week btw. He is more than welcome to return, up to him really.

As for Brenda, well that was a train wreck that had nowhere else to go.

Reality is that getting yourself banned for your actions in PRWG takes quite some doing. From memory there where less than a handful of such cases in all of 2014.

James was never banned. He just decided to go off and have a sulk after he was flayed alive in his silly "Beneteau as a turning mark" (or words to that effect) thread. That is a shame as on his day he could be quite amusing. That was not as it so happens one of them and yes he decided to threaten legal action against one of our members and Sailnet itself. Also managed to get himself hurled from SA which is quite an achievement in itself.

I also miss the frequency of Paulo's posting. I also miss his fellow countryman Giulietta. Years ago now but they were fun days before that stupid Tartan thread got everyone's knickers in a twist and many departed for parts unknown or if known now sparsely populated.

Brent was a victim of his own silliness or at least his own indiscretion. From my perspective that is a shame. Divergent views are no bad thing, nor is the desire to live simply. Alas that doesn't give anyone the licence to go overboard in their criticism of those they disagree with. At least not in the sailing forums.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

tdw said:


> Bubb was given a short holiday for basically intemperate language aimed at a certain bleeding heart liberal moderator. Guess who ? Perhaps his suggestion was well meaning and was misinterpreted but somehow I doubt Bubb is gay.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

James got the notoriety of being the first, and only, person I have ever added to my ignore list on a forum. I find it extremely amusing that that he got banned from SA. That is truly an accomplishment and speaks volumes! The "Beneteau as a turning mark" thread pretty much confirmed everything I had already assumed about him...


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I was thinking of Brent yesterday, as I was driving thru port townsend, saw what looked like a brent boat. Looked like one of the better to bestest brent boat specimens if I may say so. Altho still below the ave boat specimen. Took a pic or two, need to figure out a new pic web host, as the one I was using is now charging.......grrrrrrr

Wolfenzee's boat is still in the bone yard in PT. Not sure why etc. Anybody know his friend that replied here a few times after the accident? maybe find out what is going on with it? Looking worst for ware if I may say so myself......still very easily fixed up if that is your style of boat, ready to go.

Brenda missing is not a big deal either........

I have not heard ALL of CC's issues, but do know of one that is owed some money.........

If anyone knows if CD is in Olympia wa at his dad's, thought that was where he was or is. If you have a ph# or equal, please pm me with it, I'm in Oly one to two times a week, usually tuesdays, would luv to meet him in person.

Marty


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

blt2ski said:


> ....I have not heard ALL of CC's issues, but do know of one that is owed some money.........


Based upon the news article that was sent to me, I'm guessing he's still in jail awaiting trial. I'm not going to spread gossip, since I'm not aware of whether he's been convicted, but it's a heinous charge.


----------



## Jaramaz (Aug 9, 2013)

Minnewaska said:


> Based upon the news article that was sent to me, I'm guessing he's still in jail awaiting trial. I'm not going to spread gossip, since I'm not aware of whether he's been convicted, but it's a heinous charge.


It is a serious charge. More than ½ year in jail awaiting trial? 
At the time of the start of this thread I took a glance over at SA, it ended in ... nothing. Following one link indicated he was released on $ 0 in bail which does suggest that the court dropped chages.


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

Court appearance this week. Not sure if this link will work

When this came out SA had a huge thread. I didn't find out until a few months ago.
Shame.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

sailordave said:


> Court appearance this week. Not sure if this link will work
> 
> When this came out SA had a huge thread. I didn't find out until a few months ago.
> Shame.


Your link doesn't work but it doesn't take too much sleuthing on that site to see he is being held on $500,000 bail.

Or, that his last date of activity on this website mirrors the date of arrest as reported in the news outlets.

I would say, things are not looking good.

Awhile back I spent some time reading through his posts across a few sites. He's from my wife's hometown and we lived there for 3 years. So I took an interest in his work. Came across as a decent guy. Just reinforces that, it can always be the last person you would suspect.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

tdw said:


> Bubb was given a short holiday for basically intemperate language aimed at a certain bleeding heart liberal moderator. Guess who ? Perhaps his suggestion was well meaning and was misinterpreted but somehow I doubt Bubb is gay. It was a bit of a wild an woolly day that one. We also said farewell for a somewhat longer break to Sr Dabnis at the same time. Bubb's holiday is over next week btw. He is more than welcome to return, up to him really.
> 
> As for Brenda, well that was a train wreck that had nowhere else to go.


Well I hope Bubb comes back. I don't agree with him politically, but he is one hell of a nice guy who is a walking miracle of medical technology! He is one of the few folks I have met on here. He hosted me on his boat with his son, and really is nice, even though I got stuck in traffic and was late. I also agree that he is not likely gay, but given his affection for his dog, he may just come off as a bit too much love for a fuzzy wombat!

Yea, Brenda is of her own kind.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I sailed with Bubb and his son myself. Great guy. Great family.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately even good guys overstep the mark on occasions.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

tdw said:


> Unfortunately even good guys overstep the mark on occasions.


True that. I actually have a little experience with it myself!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

smackdaddy said:


> True that. I actually have a little experience with it myself!


SMACKERS,

at least you admit it!

As for CC, had not seen or heard the sheet re the news article until after I posted last night. Found info at SA. Do not peer over that way too much. But did know the Wa St Dept of Revenue, ie state version of IRS, had come to his shop and confiscated everything. Assumed it was non payment of taxes, and other financial issues and troubles.

may be that and the other fustercluck he has done to himself, family, friends etc assuming charges are true. Not sure he has the $$ some folks have to buy their way out............MJ comes to mind!

Marty


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Folks, please, enough about Charlie. The charges are shocking, but the guy is not here to defend himself, and he should be treated as innocent unless found guilty. Back to other sailnetters MIA/AWOL (please).


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

eherlihy said:


> Folks, please, enough about Charlie. The charges are shocking, but the guy is not here to defend himself, and he should be treated as innocent unless found guilty. Back to other sailnetters MIA/AWOL (please).


Agreed. The situation as it now stands is well documented, we don't need to keep going on about it.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I for one like James Wilson even though we 
tangled. He has gained more and more



experience each year and imagine to meet up with him some day . See him on FB all the time


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

chef2sail said:


> I for one like James Wilson even though we
> tangled. He has gained more and more
> 
> experience each year and imagine to meet up with him some day . See him on FB all the time


+1.

The internet can be cruel and merciless sometimes. Especially so to who has erred.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

eherlihy said:


> Folks, please, enough about Charlie. The charges are shocking, but the guy is not here to defend himself, and he should be treated as innocent unless found guilty. Back to other sailnetters MIA/AWOL (please).


+1 on that. The facts can be very far from the speculation.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone heard from Knothead recently? I talked to him by phone when we were in Clearwater Beach back in 2013. 

Ralph


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

RTB said:


> Anyone heard from Knothead recently? I talked to him by phone when we were in Clearwater Beach back in 2013.
> 
> Ralph


+1. I really miss him. Definitely one of the good guys.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

I heard that saildog lost his boat to a fire. Did he every buy anything else.

He was a little cranky but I learned a lot from him.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

davidpm said:


> I heard that saildog lost his boat to a fire. Did he every buy anything else.
> 
> He was a little cranky but I learned a lot from him.


His blog has not been very active for a while. nothing sailing related for a couple of years. His blog kind of made a strange tangent towards the end. He was helpful to me on a non sailing networking issue I had.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

And then there are some you wish would just go away and not feel the need to annouce it to the community. Ha...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

MedSailor said:


> JohnRPollard is another one that comes to mind. Seems as he's been absent for a couple years, but he was a moderator here so I remember him.
> 
> Hey mods? What do you have to do to get flicked from the mod squad?
> 
> MedSailor


I miss JRP a lot, we met once and talked a lot about other things then boats. Our inner ******* one could say. I knew his health was not good, is he getting better...?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I've not been in touch with JRP recently but last thing I knew he was in better health than previously.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

davidpm said:


> I heard that saildog lost his boat to a fire. Did he every buy anything else.
> 
> He was a little cranky but I learned a lot from him.


Yes, I understand it was from a space heater, he swore he did not leave unattended. I don't know for sure, but that's the last I heard. It sounded tragic, not matter how it happened. Was the boat named after his wife or possibly his late wife? Something like that.

SD was a great resource, but god forbid you left a space heater unattended and burned your boat. He could be pretty harsh. This event may have given him some humility or given those he criticized a bit too much ammo for return fire.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

davidpm said:


> I heard that saildog lost his boat to a fire. Did he every buy anything else.
> 
> He was a little cranky but I learned a lot from him.


Did he have some sort of falling out with SailNet?

I see his posts a lot when I search the archives, but I think he was gone before I signed on.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Dan/Sailingdog has had a rough couple of years I think, a lot of heartache. We are not close but I chat with him on FB once and a while. He is a wealth of knowledge and a great guy, I always found him funny. Never found him to be to harsh...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Right up until the end we had no issues, indeed I though we got on pretty well. I found him to be a bit anal but other than that OK. 

There was a pretty major disagreement between SD and another member. I think SD took umbrage at the fact that the mods didn't support him 100% despite a complete and utter lack of evidence against the other party.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

You know who I really miss is Painkiller. He was, hands down, the funniest dude on SN. Well - besides me.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

T37Chef said:


> Dan/Sailingdog has had a rough couple of years I think, a lot of heartache. We are not close but I chat with him on FB once and a while. He is a wealth of knowledge and a great guy, I always found him funny. Never found him to be to harsh...


He had been doing it tough.

Again I have not been in touch recently and I hope and wish the best for him. A guy that despite his online prickliness has an enormous heart.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

smackdaddy said:


> You know who I really miss is Painkiller. He was, hands down, the funniest dude on SN. Well - besides me.


Here here.

(On Pain that is.He was hilarious. You were perhaps on occasion mildly amusing - Has Churchlady joined at CF yet? )

I miss Sway. I didn't play politics often, but even in on topic he had a way with words.



sailaway21 said:


> We've got an argument going here between people who know the sea as she is and those whom only know the sea as they want her to be. Ironically, the sea dispenses with both equally. The difference is that the former are generally wise enough to not tempt her. The latter never see the end coming yet somehow think they have a chance to win. If they live, they sometimes come to realize that there are no winners, just survivors.





sailaway21 said:


> My patience with those who've seen little of the sea is running a bit thin here, especially when they choose to challenge the reasonable advise of those who've pissed more salt water than they've sailed.


I miss Giu. He had a way with big red font and photoshop.

I miss Cam. I miss his passion and well the arguments.

I miss Imagine2frolic. When I announced that we were off cruising with our new baby, among all the self doubt and the mixed reactions from our families and friends we exchanged several PMs with him one so inspiring, kind and honest that my wife and I were in tears. That his dream was cut short makes me so determined to chase mine.

I miss CD. I know he's around and has posted recently, but he is just a darn nice guy.

I miss Craig Smith.
Rightfully or otherwise he loved those darn anchors and had done a chunk of cruising in some pretty crazy places with his dad.

I do also like Sailnet right now though....Circumnavigators, Bluewater sailors, Hunter owners, delivery skippers, yacht designers, barefoot sailors, cruisers, day sailors, wannabees from all over the world all talking boats and sailing.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> You know who I really miss is Painkiller. He was, hands down, the funniest dude on SN. Well - besides me.


Not sure you are the funniest, just the best looking and most modest.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

chall03 said:


> I miss Imagine2frolic. When I announced that we were off cruising with our new baby, among all the self doubt and the mixed reactions from our families and friends we exchanged several PMs with him one so inspiring, kind and honest that my wife and I were in tears. That his dream was cut short makes me so determined to chase mine.


You too, eh? I had the pleasure of snapping this pic on our sail down to Cartagena, Colombia. He is the reason we decided to chuck it all, and go cruising. He sure had a way of putting words down on the keyboard. I really miss him.










Ralph


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

It's too bad our old favorites aren't franchised like Dear Abby. Someone else takes over in the same style with the same byline.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

davidpm said:


> It's too bad our old favorites aren't franchised like Dear Abby. Someone else takes over in the same style with the same byline.


Hmm. I wonder if Jon Eisberg would be interested in interlocking powers of SailNet attorney in the event one of us is incapacitated? *grin*


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Last post by Erps was 5/26. Anyone know what's up with him? Hopefully he's not another Lost at Sea.

Ralph


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Getting SERIOUSLY OT here...


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> Getting SERIOUSLY OT here...


Very true. Can't imagine that happening on Sailnet....


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I moved those posts into Off Topic. None of that belongs here.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

RTB said:


> Last post by Erps was 5/26. Anyone know what's up with him? Hopefully he's not another Lost at Sea.
> 
> Ralph


He's in my neck of the woods. I do look for his boat whenever I'm in his area. I'll try a little harder next time I'm there. He seems like a real nice guy and invited me over to his boat to check out his autopilot once when I was considering the made/model he has.

MedSailor


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

davidpm said:


> It's too bad our old favorites aren't franchised like Dear Abby. Someone else takes over in the same style with the same byline.


A long time ago on a different discussion board, the server one day deleted everyone's accounts. We all had to re-create our own accounts.

I decided to play a little prank and registered the name of the awful troll we had on the board (who later got banned) and started posting under his name as the most polite and courteous poster the internet had ever seen. I did that for about a day then gave up the gag. It was pretty funny....

:-D

MedSailor


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

MedSailor said:


> A long time ago on a different discussion board, the server one day deleted everyone's accounts. We all had to re-create our own accounts.
> 
> I decided to play a little prank and registered the name of the awful troll we had on the board (who later got banned) and started posting under his name as the most polite and courteous poster the internet had ever seen. I did that for about a day then gave up the gag. It was pretty funny....
> 
> ...


Did the username begin with S and end in Mack?


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

chall03 said:


> Did the username begin with S and end in Mack?


Can't have.. that one is still here. :devil


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

Is DeniseO30 still on here or am I just missing her posts. I don't hear from her as much since she sold her boat. She is a wise sage.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> Just heard privately about Charlie. I'm not spreading the word, as I would need to know it was correct, but holy crap.


He got a minimum 15 to life on a confession & plea - at best he'll be 74 before he gets out. He'll do hard time too - probably permanent protective custody just to keep him alive in there.


----------

